# Detailing products stockists



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I live in the Ballymena area and I was wondering where you stock up on your supplies.

At the minute I buy most of my detailing equipment from the internet.

But thats ok for a big order of small items because it isn't a killer on the postage.

At the moment im getting my snow foam from R&D chemicals but is there anywhere that does the Megs Gallons or indeed the full range of megs polished and pads etc.

What about degreaser and wheel cleaner etc.

I know i can get 3m products off the shelf at Barron & Brennan.

Is there anywhere in the north that supply the big brand name stuff:
Menz
Poorboys
Lake Country
Ziano etc etc...

Sorry about all the questions and in the jumbled order.

And would a decent detailing shop not do a good trade in the north??

Cheers
Matt


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

Billy T off here supplies Valet pro stuff, bilberry, snow foam etc. PM him for more details. I normally just get stuff posted too. I order from Serious performance as postage is always £5.


----------



## audi2k40 (Dec 17, 2008)

Reflection Perfection in Tempo, Co. Fermanagh sell Meguiars gallons and oher detailing products. Their website is http://www.meguiarswax.co.uk/index.php

Hope this will help :thumb:


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

i have some menzerna pads and polish m8 if thats what you need


----------



## wstrain87 (Jan 26, 2009)

Theres a guy in Ballymena who sells a load of Meguiars gear - DJF Graphics I think, out near Galgorm. I can get a contact number if you want.


----------



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

wstrain87 said:


> Theres a guy in Ballymena who sells a load of Meguiars gear - DJF Graphics I think, out near Galgorm. I can get a contact number if you want.


That's just down the road from me. Are they still behind WrightBus??


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

no,, he sells from home now,, his place is right beside blair transport, out near the antrim-ballymena road..


----------



## wegieboy (Apr 2, 2009)

rossi007 said:


> no,, he sells from home now,, his place is right beside blair transport, out near the antrim-ballymena road..


I know the place now. My wee bro works for Walter Young Mazda and I think he is over there the odd day.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

billy what Menz do u have in stock m8!


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

dont have much at the minute i have one Menzerna Compounding Pad one Menzerna Polishing Pad and a 250ml bottle of Menzerna Intensive Polish left


----------

